
The Mad Scientists' Club - hodgesrm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mad_Scientists%27_Club
======
mindcrime
I absolutely loved these books as a kid. I read them over and over again.

Those, along with _The Great Brain_ , _The Three Investigators_ , the
_Encyclopedia Brown_ stories, etc., were all really influential books for me.

I wonder if kids coming up today have anything equivalent?

